# Prüfen ob eMail ein String ist.



## losh (13. Jan 2016)

Ich muss folgende Aufgabe erledigen, weiß aber nich wie.

*Schreiben Sie eine Methode checkEmail(String email), die prüft ob ein String eine Email Adresse ist. 
Hierzu können Sie das Pattern / Matcher Konstrukt verwenden: *



```
Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile( "[\\w|-]+@\\w[\\w|-]*\\.[a-z]{2,3}" ); 
Matcher m = pattern.matcher(email); m.find();
```
*
Diese Methode soll mittels throws Konstrukt (Im Methodenkopf von checkEmail) Exceptions an die Aufrufende Methode (main) weiterleiten.

*
Ich hätte das einfach so gemacht:


```
public static boolean isValidEmailAddress(String email){
   boolean result =true;
   try{
      InternetAddress emailAddr =newInternetAddress(email);
      emailAddr.validate();
   }catch(AddressException ex){
      result =false;
   }
   return result;
}
```

Doch wie kann ich das mit Pattern und Matcher machen?


----------



## Tobse (13. Jan 2016)

Zunächst: deine Lösung ist die bessere. Zur Aufgabe: Weisst du das eine Regular Expression ist? Les dir mal das JavaDoc zum Pattern durch. Danach sollte der Codeschnipsel Sinn ergeben, oder?


----------



## Bitfehler (13. Jan 2016)

Edit: Zu langsam, bitte löschen


----------

